# Gulabi Pateri Goat



## USAMARS

I want to introduce this special and unique breed from PAKISTAN. Plz have a look and do comment.


Gulabi Pateri Goat

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the ears and the horns! Their head shape is so different than we are used to.


----------



## Angel

I think he is a beautiful buck. so jealous right now.


----------



## USAMARS

yes, quite right these horn looks like crown .


----------



## USAMARS

thanks, for your excited comment...


----------



## AmyBoogie

He's so gorgeous. I had to do a google image search. This breed is just so beautiful


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Beautiful..... I am oooing and aaaing


----------



## USAMARS

Thanks God , I am glad to be the first who introduced this fine breed to the real goat lovers .... and thanks to u for the appreciation plz search KAPLA goat on google because most of the people does not know the real name of the breed .....


----------



## USAMARS

Thanks, u really make me Proud and bold , some more images i have uploaded at http://www.thegoatspot.net/photo/


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Very regal looking goat! So cool to see a new breed. Thank you.


----------



## Tenacross

I wonder what would happen if you bred him to a Smokin Hot Ruger daughter...
:chin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kbluebkeman

Totally Awesome!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He is awesome! Really cool looking, love the ears and build on him! Way cool


----------



## HerdQueen

I think this breed is so beautiful. Can you tell me about thier temperment?


----------



## USAMARS

Moon-Light is my up coming Breeding buck , he is a supreme out put of his father Rustam and Mother Reasham .


----------



## Goats Rock

Too bad we can't import them into the USA. I understand the health aspect, but....
Beautiful goats! Amazing ears!


----------



## USAMARS

Hi,
What are the Health aspects in importing these breeds to USA?
Kindly explain.....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I think the reference is to the "red tape" health regulations making importing livestock so difficult . LOVE the ears


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

You know...we can massively produce genetically modified grain, use "pink slime" ammonium chloride-infused animal parts in our "hamburgers", put hormones in our cows that get in the milk...but those foreign goats might just kills us all in our "safe and secure" land of America


----------



## USAMARS

*Khurshee*: Khurshee is the first son of Rustam ,I sold him to my client in feb 2013 he is performing well just like his father , very gentle and loving I miss him a lot but business comes first in realty.....


----------



## USAMARS

It is really difficult to over come these facts ,but one day it will be possible, I hope.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they supposed to be built with toplines like that? They seem to be very weak in the chine, with high hips...


----------



## USAMARS

This pic was taken in the breeding season in which bucks concentrate on matting and reduces their time of grazing which makes them weak but the curve of his back is inherited by his mother.Not every one goat of this breed have this curve.


----------



## USAMARS

plz .look at him he is Sheroo ,he has the same curve because his mother is same and he is not a breeding buck now, he is in our fattening program .A thick layer of fats has covered him around ..................... feel the difference.One litter milk is in his daily diet since two months.I took this pic yesterday.


----------



## USAMARS

here is another buck named Prime, he has no such curve very straight at the top of his back he is also in the fattening program .......... have a look


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Beautiful goats!!! I love this odd breed, the uniqueness is truly amazing!


----------



## NubianFan

I love the ears. Although there are differences I see similarities to Nubians.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I love the ears. Although there are differences I see similarities to Nubians.


I agree


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do really like them, I'd love to raise them! I'm in love with their head and ears!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do really like them, I'd love to raise them! I'm in love with their head and ears!


Me too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Their ears (especially in this last photo) look like droopy socks! They are SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## TDG-Farms

These are one of the breeds that are genetically responsible for the Nubian breed all know and love today


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TDG-Farms said:


> These are one of the breeds that are genetically responsible for the Nubian breed all know and love today


That just makes me love them even more!!!!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

It's as though you've managed to cross a Boer and a Brahma, I love it! I think it's interesting that the loose skin mainly seems to be confined to their neck and chest area, and that they don't carry the extra skin along the belly like you see with some of the bos indicus cattle breeds.

What is the weather like in your particular area? Does the skin and extra floppy ears serve to help regulate their body temperatures, etc, or is it more of a cosmetic feature like the roman nose on boers? You mentioned you have some of them on a fattening diet- what does that consist of? Very interesting goats, and fun to hear about farming on the other side of the planet!


----------



## USAMARS

The white goat with out horns is the Rajan puri breed and the others 
with the Brown belted face and neck and Crowned horns are just Pateri breed and after 20 years of experimental journey we get the Gulabi Pateri Goats.As I told u before Gulabi word Means PINK color the Pink skin in Gulabi pateri goat comes from Rajan puri goat and the Horns ,the Brow color is from PATERI breed.This is the most strong opinion about the formation of GULABI PATERI BREED.

I think that NUBIAN has some relation with the RAJAN PURI BREED as compare to any other both are mostly with out horns and very similar shape just color and size are bit different.


----------



## USAMARS

Very appropriate question u asked?
The weather is quite warm in Karachi,Sindh,Pakistan.The loosing starts from the chin to chest is not a cosmetic feature it serves its purpose .I observed it ,when in summer it is too hot goats need too much of water not only to satisfy their thirst but also to keep them cool.The loosing skin get fully wet when they dip their mouth in the water to drink and stay wet for long to reduces the heat.It serves like a wet muffler against heat.Same reason for the Long ears they also get wet for heat reduction. 
Your Question has the hint that u are a fine researcher in yourself.
I am really Amazed.

Your next Q? was about the diet of the fattening Goats............
We gave them green Fiber Grass a lot which is about 10kg to 25kg as it takes daily ,then 1kg to 1.5kg of wheat, 0.5kg to 1kg of Black Peas and 250gm butter or Ghee .Some of them do'nt Butter or Ghee then we have to give them Buffalo milk at least 1kg as per its digestion permits .This diet is for an adult only.Here are some examples which shows the results very well.

Your Comments ....................... awaiting.


----------



## USAMARS

Today my darling _*Moon light*_ gave me a fine pose which I am looking for , since a week .God Bless him........


----------



## WarPony

Just stunning! 

I have done some searching in regards to breeds similar to these and they often have a very severe bite misalignment (usually along with what we call a "Roman" nose they have a bottom jaw that sticks out farther than their top jaw by a large distance). To my eye this makes them very unattractive. I have always thought that if I saw a breed with the same type if build/conformation but with a more even mouth i would really like them... and I DO!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

I wonder if embryos/semen could be imported? I know it is done with horses from europe and cattle from italy.


----------



## emilieanne

No. 

Well, if you have the right contacts yes. But legally no. Lol
I have been trying to get jamnapari semen from India. 
It's pretty hard. 
Last time I checked, we just barely can import goats into Canada. 
Cause I've been thinking if I could ship it to Canada and just bring it home with me, that'd be GREAT! 

This breed is amazingly beautiful and I am so jealous! I honestly love how long their ears are and all that extra skin on their neck. It's like an English bulldog!


----------



## USAMARS

@*WarPony* Luckily we never face such type of disorders in Pakistan specially in Pateri ,Gulabi Pateri or in Kamori ,six years ago at a village in Sindh some kids were in serious condition due to *Arthritis.*I consult a vet Dr. about that situation he dig out the reason behind was Buffalo milking in excess quantity in very early age causes it.Many farmers follow this procedure for quick growth and for fluffy look of the kids but the nature does not want to be drive by greedy hands that is why they suffer.

Goat milk is best for their own kids although it suffers the health of milking goat 
but this is the best practice we adopted since I started.


----------



## USAMARS

@enchantedgoats and @*emilieanne* Artificial Husbandry in goats, is it possible or not?
If possible ,then how?
If not, then why ? Reasons required............plz 
some one Solve the riddle ................

no flukes and no guesses , just solid research and facts.
plz it can saves a lot.


----------



## USAMARS

This is ''Saddle Back'' he is an other son of Rustam same* Pirate eye cap* mark like his father but on the left eye side.He also have a saddle mark on his back that is why named him Saddle back .He is very play full and many times I saw him that he thinks before doing his next move as in this pick u can see.


----------



## usamagoat

I love the long ears! the curve of the face he is just so wonderful l, i wish i can keep this kind of breed with me in ........New Zealand


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the markings on him! Beautiful goat!


----------



## USAMARS

hi,
what a coincidence my id is USAMARS but my name is S.M USAMA from Pakistan.


----------



## ksalvagno

So you used your name as your username. Many people do that.


----------



## emilieanne

USAMARS said:


> @enchantedgoats and @emilieanne Artificial Husbandry in goats, is it possible or not?
> If possible ,then how?
> If not, then why ? Reasons required............plz
> some one Solve the riddle ................
> 
> no flukes and no guesses , just solid research and facts.
> plz it can saves a lot.


I'm sorry. I didn't see this post. 
Artificial husbandry or artificial insemination (AI) 
Is used a lot. It is very possible. 
They have the buck "mount" a decoy or fake goat that has a bag act as the uterus, and they collect semen that way. The semen then can be bought in "straws" you take that straw, heat it up to a certain degree, then insert it far enough into the female. 
It's not EXACT detail the way you're suppose to do it but that is the outline of Artificial Insemination! 
Hope I helped!


----------



## USAMARS

I know the procedure very well since 17 years my grand father was on this project ,on a subject called RED SINDH COWS.
but my question is it possible in goats or not because at that they time try in goats too but the male and female both do not support the procedure.





Red Sindhi cow dairy cows.


----------



## USAMARS

There are hints that it is possible in goat now but the procedure is changed than cattle and horses ,male goat does not supports dummy goats because the take large time in foreplay with the goat ,the dummy goat does not supports the procedure that is why now a days they use real goats but at the time of ejaculation they slip the goat away not very far but a little bit for the distance they need to remove the male goat and fill the bio flask with semen but they did not succeed every time.It is still a matter of luck and flukes.Yesterday my vet told me this latest story , what they tried at the research center Pakistan.


----------



## USAMARS

I thought that some advancement had been introduced in this field in your country to rectify the flaws.Any how thank u so much for your attention.


----------



## emilieanne

Yes. 

I know of breeders (on the goat spot also) with semen from bucks who are no longer with us anymore. 
It happens all over. 
I am actually looking into Artificial Inseminating a few of my does.

You are welcome!!


----------



## USAMARS

emilieanne said:


> Yes.
> 
> I know of breeders (on the goat spot also) with semen from bucks who are no longer with us anymore.
> It happens all over.
> I am actually looking into Artificial Inseminating a few of my does.
> 
> You are welcome!!


Never mind if those breeders are not available now, I hope u will find a way better than that, for your does.
Sooner or later we will find a way to help each other no mater how far we are be patient and focused. 
Yesterday I watch a BOER MALE he is magnificent ,he has many similarities to my RUSTAM , I noticed it really means some thing,some genetic relation between these breeds have a look to both of them.

I have question if u reply it plz .In every breeding season Rustam looses his weight it is normal because he focused on mating , and when the season is over he starts focusing to recover his health which took at least two months.I want to make his health like a boer.So plz tell me what U feed them and how U feed them .Because the proportion they get is magnificent I mean they have the fine proportion from neck to toes like a Rhino.

Many Thanks for the warm welcome .............God bless uray:


----------



## emilieanne

Well, considering I have dairy goats it can be different but i will post what I feed & how much. 
I'm sure our measuring systems are different though :/
I feed twice a day. 
My does get broccoli, corn, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets. 
I only feed the corn when they need to gain weight though. 
The broccoli is good for their joints. 
Calf mana is really good for them also. 

Broccoli- just a few pieces each feeding 
Corn- about 2 handfuls of chopped corn straight off the cob
Beet pulp- 4 tea spoons 
Alfalfa pellets- 3 cups


----------



## USAMARS

*Do u know?*



emilieanne said:


> Well, considering I have dairy goats it can be different but i will post what I feed & how much.
> I'm sure our measuring systems are different though :/
> I feed twice a day.
> My does get broccoli, corn, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets.
> I only feed the corn when they need to gain weight though.
> The broccoli is good for their joints.
> Calf mana is really good for them also.
> 
> Broccoli- just a few pieces each feeding
> Corn- about 2 handfuls of chopped corn straight off the cob
> Beet pulp- 4 tea spoons
> Alfalfa pellets- 3 cups


Do u know the rite person on TGP ,who is working on boer male ?
He or she could tell how boer male get so fat and stronge.


----------



## emilieanne

There are a lot of people on here. 

If you start another thread labeled "boer weight gain" or something along those lines, I'm sure you would get a lot more information & help!


----------



## USAMARS

emilieanne said:


> There are a lot of people on here.
> 
> If you start another thread labeled "boer weight gain" or something along those lines, I'm sure you would get a lot more information & help!


MANY MANY THANKS for the help.


----------



## emilieanne

You're welcome


----------



## USAMARS

*Update to Breed registry..........Impotant.*

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goat-breeds/gulabi-pateri-goat.html
I have updated the GULABI PATERI BREED Registry information with some more details and corrections.There are still many facts and information left to show how this breed come to existence.I am still doing some research contacting people who are with some hidden and real facts,It takes lots of time to do this.It has become much more difficult now a days
because of Snatchers.They are working in teams, last night when I was coming to my home they caught me and took me on gun point.They quickly took my mobile phone and my valet with 10750 Rupees which are equals to $100, approximately .It is a big loss for me, it will be very difficult to earn them back.
Plz read out the update of GULABI PATERI BREED.......

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goat-breeds/gulabi-pateri-goat.html


----------



## NubianFan

Where are you from Usam? I am sorry to hear about your being robbed at gun point last night, that must have been terrifying. Have you contacted the police/authorities about the attack? Is there anyone there you can talk to about what happened to you like a therapist or a counselor? If not do you have a good friend or close relative you would feel comfortable talking with about the attack. Talking helps to reduce the stress from the trauma. It is obvious you are very passionate and care a great deal about these goats and preserving not only the breed but the history associated with the breeds. I hope you will stay safe and continue to work to preserve these beautiful animals.


----------



## USAMARS

*fortune and misfortune*



NubianFan said:


> Where are you from Usam? I am sorry to hear about your being robbed at gun point last night, that must have been terrifying. Have you contacted the police/authorities about the attack? Is there anyone there you can talk to about what happened to you like a therapist or a counselor? If not do you have a good friend or close relative you would feel comfortable talking with about the attack. Talking helps to reduce the stress from the trauma. It is obvious you are very passionate and care a great deal about these goats and preserving not only the breed but the history associated with the breeds. I hope you will stay safe and continue to work to preserve these beautiful animals.


hi,
It feels great, the way u Remove my tears...thanks
I belong to Pakistan, it is really fortunate because it is the land with every natural treasure like, 4 seasons we have here with their complete spans , all natural resources we have here ,complete and best quality crops, we have 5 rivers and many many more is still undiscovered but the misfortune is we Have no son of the soil here left, it is the most rare thing we do'nt have.Very few educated and hard working people left here.And the worst part is we have no one to rescue us.I am in Karachi one of the largest city of Asia and believe me it is totally hijacked by the corrupt Police and corrupt Politicians.


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard that Pakistan is beautiful with many natural resources. I dont know anyone from Pakistan, but have friends from Syria and Iran.


----------



## USAMARS

I can not invite you here but I am sure if you come here u will stay for the taste.This land is suffering from very high fever of corruption......so sad!


----------



## USAMARS

Rustam looks quite fresh after taking a bath.he gave me me a unique posse because these stairs are a bit congested for him.


----------



## HerdQueen

He does have a very satisfied look on his face!


----------



## USAMARS

*sharp observer !*



HerdQueen said:


> He does have a very satisfied look on his face!


Your are a really sharp observer ,it is really difficult to feel the feelings of others, I am impressed .


----------



## USAMARS

Rustam with his first love "AMREENA".He was so deeply attached with her that, he always follows her where ever she goes.but in the end of May 2013, one of my clients came to my home and asks for her for the 7th time and luckily he doubled the price when he comes to know that she is pregnant.That was the time that she have to leave us because business comes first.I am sharing this event because AMREENA'S daughter LAILA has mated today with MOON-LIGHT,both belongs to the 4th generation of my herd.Thanks GOD ,I am really glad.​


----------



## USAMARS

This is my finest and very fertile goat REASHAM By the grace of GOD she rewards us a lot , her last daughter is also a very fine doe .Reasham is still doing her job well and has the ability to perform long and better .She is an important member of Rustam's harem.


----------



## WarPony

Do you milk them, or are they for meat? Or are they just raised because people like them? 

They really are gorgeous animals, very different from the goats we have here and so enjoyable to look at!


----------



## PanORama

Can we get these goats in the states?


----------



## ksalvagno

No. Can't import them.


----------



## PanORama

coming soon:Greetings:

Presently, due to scrapie regulations, the only countries/territories from which live sheep and goats for any purposes other than for immediate slaughter can be imported into the U.S. are Australia and New Zealand. Additionally we allow sheep and goat semen importation from Canada. Importation from any other foreign country is currently prohibited.

We are revising our current regulations regarding sheep and goat imports. Once this proposed rule is finalized, it may open the doors for sheep and goat imports into the US. However, we cannot offer a timeframe for its completion. We can only suggest that you check back with us from time to time to obtain updates on this matter.


----------



## goathiker

I'm not sure that will change anything as long as there are sanctions and embargoes against most middle east countries.


----------



## Apexbbq

USAMARS said:


> I want to introduce this special and unique breed from PAKISTAN. Plz have a look and do comment.
> 
> 
> Gulabi Pateri Goat
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any for sale in the us?


----------

